# A Newbie Game (New to Enworld PbP)



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2004)

That's right, attention. If there are any players surfing this forum that just havn't been able to get into any games due to all of us regulars hogging up spots as fast as possible, I've got an offer for you. I'll run a game specifically made up of the newer players.

I havn't picked the topic either. I'll leave it up to what the players want, but here are some options and restrictions:

I cannot run Oriental Adventures, Greyhawk, or Forgotten Realms. The best I can do is to fake it.
I can run Scarred Lands, Living EN World, or a Homebrew setting.
I can run Eberron or Darksun, based mostly on speculative material.

I can run Psionics, Gestalt games, Book of Exalted/Vile, Recharge Magic, and Savage Species games.
I'm open to "Most" ideas from Unearthed Arcanna.
I prefer Low-Mid Level Play.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 3, 2004)

You're a real angel Creamsteak!   

I'm reasonably new here. Don't let my join date distract you.    I'm open for this game if you don't get enough players. Since I'm already in two, there's no hard feelings if I can't tag along.

I have the core rules 3.0, SRD, Psionic's HB, lots of FR stuff, Epic level HB and almost every GB to the different classes.

I can play either 3.0 or 3.5 D&D.

So if there isn't any players that are newbier than me and they aren't participated in any game, "Never fear, Quirhid's here!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 3, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'll run a game specifically made up of the newer players.




Sweet idea.   (No this isn't where I ask if new enough to qualify.)

I hope you find a lot of talented new blood as the forum could always uses some more.


----------



## jtone (Apr 3, 2004)

*Interested*

I am interested.  I'm pretty much open to any type of game.  I don't have much in the way of setting information except for the core books and Arcana Unearthed.  Thank you.


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 3, 2004)

I would be interested in joining such a game, however I am pretty much a newbie to D&D at all and not just PbP-games.   

I have read through the (3.0) core rules and I have played in other systems though. I don't own any of the books myself but I think I can borrow many of them from a friend to look things up.

If that won't be to big a problem for me to join; I'd prefer a lowlevel game in a homebrew setting.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm interested, if you still consider me a newbie.  I am in
one PbP campaign on another board where we have just
made up characters. That will be my first exposure to PbP.

I have the 3.5 PHB, 3.0 DMG, a bunch of FR stuff, and the 
class books.

I'd love to start at level 1 (been a while since I've done that).

Lefferts


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 3, 2004)

I'd be interested, I've just started into my first PbP game with Erekose13 but I'd be interested in another one.

I'd like a low level but above-average characters campaign, but not a goody-goody game if possible, where you can play at least a selfish but not malevolent character.

If anyone would be willing to run a Gestalt game, I've got a funky character I rolled around who is bi-polar with his ethos.  Feral Dwarven Barbarian Monk :-D Only possible in a game without alignment or at least alignment restrictions on those two classes.

Almost any books that you want to use I'm up for, I've got access to the broad majority of WotC books and even third party information I've got a decent bit of.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2004)

Quirhid
jtone
Jolmo
Lefferts
Ferrix

So, its looking DnD homebrew, but I should also ask if any of you have considered Living EN World as the setting? I can run either. Here is a System Reference Document for those of you that don't have access to a 3.5 Players Handbook. It has all the info in an easy to use format.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 3, 2004)

I also have a possibility.  I would be willing to run a PbP newbie game, 1st level, 3.0 or 3.5.  If there's enough of an interest such that Creamsteak's game would be too crowded, I'll open up a thread.  Would that be cool with you Cream?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 3, 2004)

What are the guidelines for character creation?

Don't know the Living Enworld setting at all, what's it like?


----------



## jtone (Apr 3, 2004)

Homebrew or Living EN World is fine with me.  Do you have any preferences as to classes?  I was thinking of a cleric or a rogue.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm thinking fighter, but I'll play anything but cleric (getting
sick of that class).

Are you going to roll all dice?

Lefferts


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 3, 2004)

I was thinking Rogue or Wizard type


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 3, 2004)

I am about as new to 3.x as you get.  Played a lot of 1e and 2e when I was younger and recently got the the 3.5 core books as well as Unearthed Arcana.  Would love to get into a Pbp game, as I have found the others I play with to be fickle about meeting regularly.  A word of caution, though.  I am not the most computer literate person in the world, but I am willing to learn.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari - Sure, thats also fine by me.

wolfheart
Quirhid
jtone
Jolmo
Lefferts
Ferrix

We havn't any guidelines yet, because I'm not sure if we are running Homebrew or LEW yet.  If we do run Living EN World, the character creation method is pre-set as stated in this thread.

Looks like a regular 1st level DnD 3.5 game. It's up to you guys whether you want to run in LEW or a homebrew game. You can look at the forum: here for general info.

LEW is a "living game" in that the characters can interact with other player characters (living characters) in a much broader sense then you could at a regular gaming table. For instance, an adventuring party that lost a character could go back to the local tavern and see if there are any other players there that they could recruit into their group. Multiple adventuring parties can convene during their adventures into a single location, and trading and crafting are possible professions besides adventuring (but were working on crafting. The rules havn't been decided yet). Another good thread to read is the thread that created LEW shown here and Macbeth's guide to LEW here. Here are some little bits and pieces if your curious about the world itself:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=80660
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=62850
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=63215
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=68414


If we run homebrew, we might use the LHHS world which I ran a campaign in a few years ago. I also tried to run a mini-adventure there as well here. I'm also open to "classic" dnd, where the setting is often created as you go, or an Exalted/Vile setting, or just about anything.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2004)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> I am about as new to 3.x as you get.  Played a lot of 1e and 2e when I was younger and recently got the the 3.5 core books as well as Unearthed Arcana.  Would love to get into a Pbp game, as I have found the others I play with to be fickle about meeting regularly.  A word of caution, though.  I am not the most computer literate person in the world, but I am willing to learn.



 As long as your computer skills are enough to get you to the boards to post once every day or two, I have no problems with that. The only thing I request from anyone is that you tell me if your not going to post for a week or more, or if your going to drop from the game for any reason. Just some courtesy I ask for, but besides that I'm just excited to run a game for some players that I havn't gamed with yet. A "fresh" game just seems like something I, and the boards, could use right now.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm up for either LEW or an Exalted/Vile game.  Although I can't decide which side I'd want to be on for the latter.  I think an anti-hero game would be definately cool.  Doing "good" by whatever means necessary.

Also, if you've ever seen the Filcher's from creature collection II, I've been dying to play one for ever.  Though that might not fit the best, but it's been in my head since i got that book. mmm filcher rogue ;-)


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 3, 2004)

I just read a little about LEW and it sounds rather interresting to me...

I'm fine with any setting the rest of you prefer  

I think I'd want to play either a rogue/sorcerer or a cleric.


----------



## OldCrowe (Apr 4, 2004)

I would be interested as well. While I am pretty seasoned at tabletop play, PbP is fairly new to me, and I would like to see how a seasoned PbP DM runs things, as I would eventually like to try my hand at DMing a PbP game.

Re,

C. Rowe

P.S. 3.0 or 3.5 is fine by me, I would prefer low-level play, use the setting you feel most enjoyable.


----------



## jtone (Apr 4, 2004)

*Setting for Game*

I like LEW as a setting for this game.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 4, 2004)

wolfheart
Quirhid
jtone
Jolmo
Lefferts
Ferrix
OldCrowe

Alright, looks like a great group. If LEW is acceptable, I'm all geared up to try something new over there. We can further discuss just what after I resolve whether some of you want to form a group with Isida or if you'd rather all go over to LEW for a 1st level (30 point buy, core rules) game set in a city outside the lands of the Alter of Fire. You'll be the first PCs that get to explore that region, which should make for an interesting time.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 4, 2004)

I'll see to that LEW right away!

Are we expecting a hack and slash -/kick in the door style, more roleplaying or something between them?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 4, 2004)

Um... discuss it amongst yourselves? I'll respond to that, as I'm all for whatever sounds fun. I'll respond to whatever you do, no questions asked.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 4, 2004)

I would vote for something in between.  But, will go along with whatever the others want.  I'm just looking forward to playing.

Only have had a short time to look at Living ENworld but it looks cool to me.  When I get time this afternoon I will dig some more but I really like what I've seen.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 4, 2004)

If you are going LEW, Cs, I'll Judge for you.

Waves at the newer folks. 
I just looked at my post count. 4,696 in just over a year....Kryst.
Maybe it's because of all of the games that I DM....Hmm..

:O


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 4, 2004)

If we go Living ENWorld, will we move to that forum?

As for hack-n-slash versus roleplay, I would like to start
out hack-n-slash for a little bit while we get used to PbP.
Then we can throw in some roleplay when we feel comfortable.
(Hopefully that won't take too long)

Lefferts


----------



## jtone (Apr 4, 2004)

*Hack & Slash or Roleplay*

I would also prefer something in between for this game.  

I like the idea of exploring a new region.


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 4, 2004)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> I would vote for something in between.  But, will go along with whatever the others want.  I'm just looking forward to playing.




I agree with that 

Also I have started looking at creating a character and have some questions:

How do we decide starting HP? Do we get the maximum possible?
Where can I find a table for starting gold, I've looked all over the SRD and just can't find it...


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm OK with "something between" too.



> How do we decide starting HP? Do we get the maximum possible?




Starting hp will be maximum, as always at 1st level. SRD doesn't have it all. And according to my knowledge, ti has no copywright thingies such as the spell Melf's Acid Arrow. It's just an Acid Arrow in the SRD.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 4, 2004)

LEW is good for me.  How does a dwarven wizard sound?  Craft skills, item creator type guy.



Where do we submit characters for a LEW game?  I've got my dwarven wizard all set to go almost.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 4, 2004)

I am looking towards a bard/ ranger or something along those lines.  I would like to know a little about this region, climate, political situation, etc.  I am looking forward to making my character soon

I would also like to get a grasp on the moral disposition of the group.  Do we follow a cause ar just want to get rich and famous.  I can go either way.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 4, 2004)

it's always interesting to have a slight mix in the party morally I find, a party that is all gung-ho for the greater good just doesn't have as interesting a dynamic as one where each member has a slightly different goal.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 4, 2004)

Jolmo said:
			
		

> How do we decide starting HP? Do we get the maximum possible?
> Where can I find a table for starting gold, I've looked all over the SRD and just can't find it...




As stated above, starting hit points are maximum. Hit points gained from leveling are 3/4ths of the hit die. That is 3 for a d4, 4.5 for a d6, 6 for a d8, 7.5 for a d10, and 9 for a d12. You always truncate (round down) the hp score for game purposes, but when you level up the .5 + .5 gives you an extra hp every other level if your a single class character.

Starting gold is the same in 3.0 and 3.5, so either players handbook should suffice. I don't have mine 'with' right now, so if someone can give them the info, that would be great. In LEW, we give players maximum starting gold.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> LEW is good for me.  How does a dwarven wizard sound?  Craft skills, item creator type guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do we submit characters for a LEW game?  I've got my dwarven wizard all set to go almost.




Item creation should be interesting in the setting. We havn't finalized our rules on it, but they should be coming fairly soon if I can get the proposed content both approved and finished.

You submit the character here. That thread contains all 74 current characters. You will need to be approved, which shouldn't take long, and from there we will go into a game.



			
				wolfheart said:
			
		

> I am looking towards a bard/ ranger or something along those lines.  I would like to know a little about this region, climate, political situation, etc.  I am looking forward to making my character soon.




The region I'm planning on starting in is covered with volcanic activity and dangerous natural phenomenon. The greatest landmark in the region is a huge tower on the edge of the "world" (our world has edges), that is called the Elemental tower of Fire. It never rains within a hundred miles of this tower, so it is surrounded by desert beyond the mountains. (Volcanic mountains around the tower, surrounded by deserts. Located in the Southeast.)

We will likely begin in the largest city in the deserts, and the capital city of the desert kingdom. The region itself hasn't been very thoroughly pieced together, but I have a number of ideas to integrate and I think it could make for a fairly exciting area to see. If this is suitable to the group, I'll get to work on more specific material.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 4, 2004)

I am definitely going the way of the bard, but he will not be conventional.  more of a relic hunter ala indiana jones.  Am working on getting him into the LEW character record.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 5, 2004)

agh... torn between a combat rogue and a dwarven wizard...


----------



## jtone (Apr 5, 2004)

What deities are especially revered in this region?  I'm thinking of playing a cleric.  Looking at the deities thread for LEW, the ones that appeal to me are Grendath, Phyrah, Chennet', Sela, Gliran in roughly that order.  As this is a Fire region, Chennet' might be the best choice.  What do you think?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 5, 2004)

Hyrag is the chief good aligned deity in the region, followed by Chennet then Grendath.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 5, 2004)

Character posted here.  Waiting on approval.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 5, 2004)

jtone, both of our characters are smiths... hrm... interesting


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 5, 2004)

I just have one more question before my character will be completed:
When wearing armor do you add the weight of your starting outfit as well or is armor weight assumed to include clothes as well?

My character will be a rogue/sorcerer so it looks like we have:
1 Rogue (me), 1 Bard (wolfheart), 1 Cleric (jtone), and 1 Wizard (Ferrix) so far at first level. With perhaps 1 Fighter (lefferts) and 2 others coming up.

Seems like a well balanced party to me


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 5, 2004)

I do believe that cost and weight of your starting outfit do not count against the character.


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 5, 2004)

My character has been posted...


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 5, 2004)

I think my character is posted.  How do you get that character form to open as a window in your post?  Argh...


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 5, 2004)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> I am definitely going the way of the bard, but he will not be conventional.  more of a relic hunter ala indiana jones.  Am working on getting him into the LEW character record.




Damn, you stole my idea...    I'll think something else then. Maybe a human rogue, thiefling if its ok with creamsteak.


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 5, 2004)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> I think my character is posted.  How do you get that character form to open as a window in your post?  Argh...




Just copy the entire content of the textfile directly into the post.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 5, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> Damn, you stole my idea...    I'll think something else then. Maybe a human rogue, thiefling if its ok with creamsteak.




"Thiefling?" If you mean Tiefling, I can't approve that as it is a +1 Level Adjustment Race which is currently not allowed in LEW.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 5, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "Thiefling?" If you mean Tiefling, I can't approve that as it is a +1 Level Adjustment Race which is currently not allowed in LEW.




Well then, A gray elven necromancer (NE) perhaps?


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 5, 2004)

OR a CN half-orc (or full orc) barbarian?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 5, 2004)

Either are acceptable.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 5, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Either are acceptable.




Cool, I'll start working on that necromancer then.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 5, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> OR a CN half-orc (or full orc) barbarian?




I have a CN half-orc fighter almost finished, but it might prove 
interesting to have 2 half-orc tanks in the party. Especially
since we both chose CN.   

Lefferts


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Hyrag is the chief good aligned deity in the region, followed by Chennet then Grendath.




Hey! Who says...Grendath would (Cartmann voice) 'Kick Hyrag's Butt!"
Honestly, Grendathis one of the few Deities to have a Cleric so far...he is way cooler than (snore) Hyrag and Chennet...


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 5, 2004)

I got my character accepted and am ready to go.  I also figured out how to post my character form, thanks for the advice.  By the way, I am all for having two large Half-orc's to fire my bow from behind.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 5, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Hey! Who says...Grendath would (Cartmann voice) 'Kick Hyrag's Butt!"
> Honestly, Grendathis one of the few Deities to have a Cleric so far...he is way cooler than (snore) Hyrag and Chennet...



Heh... gotta say, GaryH's deity needs more spark. Mine is lame, but at least he has a world creation mythos around him.

Good to know that we are getting ready to go. Does anyone need any instructions on how the game will flow before we start?


----------



## jtone (Apr 5, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Does anyone need any instructions on how the game will flow before we start?




What do you mean by "how the game will flow"?  Obviously I'm in need of instructions since I didn't understand the question.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess I intentionally asked a vague question cause I wanted to detail things a bit.



Basically, I assume your all familiar with posting and such. If your going to make a diplomacy or move silently check, you include the out of character notes in your post for me to follow. I roll the dice, and tell you the results through the game. In combat, I will roll up initiative for everyone, everyone will post their actions, and then I will execute those actions and return the results.

I will roll dice when you don't call for them for things like spot, move silently, listen, diplomacy, bluff, sense motive, and spellcraft. There are other instances where I will do that.

In the case of extended inaction on your part, or when I feel that it is necessary to speed through combat, I may assume your actions. You can tell me if you disagree with these actions, but I will try to be as reasonable as possible. Sometimes it helps me to know what you plan to do next, because of things like this...


----------



## jtone (Apr 5, 2004)

Works for me.


----------



## OldCrowe (Apr 6, 2004)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> I got my character accepted and am ready to go.  I also figured out how to post my character form, thanks for the advice.  By the way, I am all for having two large Half-orc's to fire my bow from behind.




Well, I think for a party of this size, we need at least 2 straight tanks. If the other tank doesn't pan out, I will make a tank, otherwise, I will probably go ranger, so we have some track and survival.

Re,

C. Rowe


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 6, 2004)

Will this thread be moved to "playing the game" or will you start a new thread?  Just so I'm clear, also, we write our posts as though we are the character, not by saying "my character does this"?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 6, 2004)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> Will this thread be moved to "playing the game" or will you start a new thread?  Just so I'm clear, also, we write our posts as though we are the character, not by saying "my character does this"?




This thread will stay in this forum (and I'll pull off the attention tag for a different one). Then, I will open up the game thread (the In Character thread) in the Living EN World forum and provide a link. You can continue to use this thread to ask the "big" out of character questions if you have any. Or you can ask in the general discussion thread (just say, "I want to know x" and someone will chime in to answer you).

Type it however you like. "Cid goes to the bathroom" and "My character Cid goes to the bathroom" and "I go to the bathroom" are all the same to me. I've found it easiest to say "Cid goes to the bathroom, and attacks the ogre with his giant oversized great vorpal keen sundering spatula of maimin (+178 to hit, 1d2+1 damage)" is helpful for the DM in quickly resolving your actions. That is, putting your modifiers up for skill checks attack rolls and such can make the DMs reply just a bit quicker.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 6, 2004)

let's role ;-)


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 6, 2004)

How is using skills on other PCs looked at? I imagine my character would use Sense Motive on everyone around him, more or less, and sometimes using Intimidate to dare anyone to oppose him with a stare.

I'd prefer it if that was mostly handled without dicerolls as often as possible since I wouldn't want the other players to be forced into being intimidated or something similar.

Is there a standard for these sort of things on the boards?

Btw, should I have mailed Nimisgod a link to my character or does he look through all new posts?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 6, 2004)

Using skills on PCs is fine. I'll deal with it as the normal game rules allow. However, I've found that trying to "diplomacy" another PC into doing something is not a good method for anything. Normally, as long as your dealing with just the other characters, I will never roll dice and tell someone "you've been bluffed" or "you've been intimidated" unless you call for it, and even then I'll only tell them what the results of the dice was. This is because I trust players to interact reasonably with each other.

The standard on the boards, like above, is that no dice rolls are made for PC interactions (unless perhaps they were called for by the players).

Nimisgod should get to your character, but you could email him if you want. It seems that approvals are being kept up to date right now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm going to wait one more day before pulling the attention icon. Just a warning.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 6, 2004)

Grog the half-orc fighter has been posted for review.

Edit: Grog has been approved.

Lefferts


----------



## jtone (Apr 7, 2004)

*Backstory with Ferrix*

Jaret has been accepted.

Hi Ferrix

Any chance of interweaving our backstories before our adventure begins?   I'm thinking of something along the lines of running into each other at a forge / temple of Chennet', discovering that we're both headed in the same direction, and travelling together.  If that appeals, we can elaborate.  

As a non-dwarven cleric of Chennet', getting to know more about dwarves appeals, and of course there's plenty that Jaret can learn from Kunst about mastering the forge.  In return Jaret can offer healing, some combat ability for when grunts aren't around, and acceptance for an outcast dwarf.  What do you think?

Anyone else have a backstory we could weave into this?


----------



## OldCrowe (Apr 7, 2004)

Wogar Hellbreath, Half-Orc Barbarian has been posted, though I need to flesh him out with a description.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 7, 2004)

jtone said:
			
		

> Jaret has been accepted.
> 
> Hi Ferrix
> 
> ...




Sure, he'd probably more likely meet up with Kunst at a smithy somewhere as Kunst tends to avoid his own kind and where there is a temple of Chennet' there are usually dwarven clerics.  Although Kunst does sort of have Chennet' as a diety he invokes and feels drawn to, he feels alienated by his past at the same time.  I could definately see some interesting backstory there.


----------



## jtone (Apr 7, 2004)

*Backstory Direction*

Creamsteak, can you give us any information about the adventure (spoiler free, of course)?  Do you have any ideas as to how we wind up as group?  Are we starting off on the road, in a small town, in a city?  As you've seen, Ferrix and I are working on a bit of backstory, so if you could give us any ideas as to what should or shouldn't be there, that would be great.

Looks like quite the diverse group we have going:
Jaret  NG Human Cleric (jtone)
Kunst Ruhe N Mountain Dwarf Wizard (Ferrix)
Jairik Amakiir N Human Bard (wolfheart)
Jagos Blueburn N Human Rogue (Jolmo)
Wogar Hellbreath  CN Half-Orc Barbarian (OldCrow)
Grog  CN Half-orc Fighter (Lefferts)
Vanadan LE  Gray Elf Wizard (Quirhid)

3 Neutral, 2 Chaotic Neutral, 1 Neutral Good, and 1 Lawful Evil.  Should make for interesting party dynamics.


----------



## OldCrowe (Apr 7, 2004)

jtone said:
			
		

> Wogar Hellbreath  CN Half-Orc Barbarian (OldCrowe)
> 
> 
> 3 Neutral, 2 Chaotic Neutral, 1 Neutral Good, and 1 Lawful Evil.  Should make for interesting party dynamics.




Actually, I am Neutral as well, I figure I will let the game develop my char's attitudes, as he is still a greenhorn. It may or may not work, the LE is the only thing really off the hook, and that can work as long as it is done subtely, LE char's can accord themselves quite well in a group, as long as it serves their interests, though it should be interesting if the Nec starts making "friends".

Re,

C. Rowe

P.S. Character is finished. I have purchased a cart and a mule, so if you have excess gear, my char can hump it.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 7, 2004)

I've posted my necromancer.

I forgot to put the clothes on!     I still have to add scholars outfit. Can I change it just like normally in RG.

I can make a lot more specific history if I would get some detailed information about the world.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 7, 2004)

I wouldn,t mind throwing some things in that cart.  All those litle things that you think your gonna need add up to med. encumberance pretty fast when your not a tank.

Jairik's background as an innkeeper, and the extensive travels of his apprenticeship, would allow for many background tie-ins if anybody thinks of one.  And the fact that his father is a prosperous innkeeper always gives us an option for a meeting place/base of operations.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 7, 2004)

the joys of being a dwarf and not having my movement reduced by weight ;-)


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 7, 2004)

Dang. Someone finally starts a newbie game, and I still miss it.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 7, 2004)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Dang. Someone finally starts a newbie game, and I still miss it.




There was another one started after this. Maybe you can still get in that
one.

Lefferts


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 8, 2004)

I think our group is in pretty good shape, not much we can't handle.

Somebody remind me to get cure light wounds when I can cast first level spells, cause that might be the only place we are lacking.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 8, 2004)

we got a cleric, but with a crew of 7 that might not be enough... still looks like a pretty formidible crew


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 8, 2004)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Dang. Someone finally starts a newbie game, and I still miss it.



 And if you can't, or would prefer this game, join in.

I havn't posted today or yesterday due to exams. Study study study... but soon!


----------



## OldCrowe (Apr 8, 2004)

Wogar has been accepted. I lost the cart, but I still have the mule, so I can still carry additional supplies. Since we are in a desert, maybe a water barrel?

Re,

C. Rowe


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 8, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> And if you can't, or would prefer this game, join in.
> 
> I havn't posted today or yesterday due to exams. Study study study... but soon!




Yep... it's that time again... i'm gonna have like 55+ pages of essays/finals to turn in over the next two or so weeks.  fun fun.  not that this would ever impede any of my more important habits like gaming or dancing or...


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 8, 2004)

My character has been approved now 

Unfortunatley, I will be without internet access for no more than 36 hours after posting this  I hope you won't start without me


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 8, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> And if you can't, or would prefer this game, join in.
> 
> I havn't posted today or yesterday due to exams. Study study study... but soon!



Thank you! I'll read the relevant threads and submit a character today.


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 8, 2004)

I think I'm going with Human Ranger. Any suggestions on Favored Enemy? We're in a desert area, so I thought 'Gnoll', but is there anything else that might be more useful?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm not about to talk about my ideas, but here are some creatures that I've had considerations for in the desert environment and nearby volcanic region:

Ankheg
Basilisk
Bulette
Megaraptor
Dragons
Elementals
Giants
Formians
Griffin
Halflings
Harpies
Hippogriff
Kraken
Lizardfolk
Mefits
Naga
Sphinx
Vermin
Troglodyte
Wyverns


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 8, 2004)

> I'm not about to talk about my ideas, but here are some creatures that I've had considerations for in the desert environment and nearby volcanic region:




We have some challenging monsters to kill!   

I can't say whether my character is approved or not. Note that I will make the backround more specific. It still needs some drama too.   



> we got a cleric, but with a crew of 7 that might not be enough... still looks like a pretty formidible crew




If we have 8 1st-level characters, I don't think a cleric can save much if someone gets hit really bad.


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 8, 2004)

Posted the character to the thread. OK, how did *everyone else* get their columns to line up right? Blargh.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 8, 2004)

Has everyone but WayneLigon had their character approved? I'm
itching to get started.

Creamsteak, can you tell us more about how this will work? From
what I have seen in another LEW adventure, we talk in-character
and tell you what our characters are doing. It looked like they were
using a dice-server in the other adventure.  How do the judges fit in?

Thanks,
Lefferts


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 9, 2004)

Alert symbol removed.

Some methods for dice rolling are the "DM rolls all the dice" which I will use unless you call the dice using the Enworld dice roller. In other words, if you want to make a skill check, diplomacy roll, caster level check, or any other dice roll that only requires your own rolling, you can use this code. Note tha the maximum is 3 dice per roll. The dice roller works like this:

{Dice=3}20{/Dice}

Replace {} with [].

[dice]

Well, I'll be DMing this adventure so I will not be a judge. The judges responsibility as it pertains to an adventure is to watch the events and make sure that the story does not interfere with certain standards:

1) If the adventure crosses story bounds with another adventure, both DMs need to be informed of this so that the actions of each group do indeed have direct consequences for each other. Similarly, the judge is responsible for informing the DM of any changes that the DM or the group is making to any "bigger picture" taking place.

2) Makes sure that the DM isn't being rediculously generous or stingy. Basically, they keep a watchful eye on the equipment and experience awards. Note, however, that we are fairly lax here. Only if it becomes a problem will it be an issue brought to the DM (1st level PCs being awarded magic items that might be rediculously powerful, but are not part of the story arc, would be an example of such a violation). The judges also get the final word on XP awards and such.

3) If an adventure goes sour (for IC or OOC reasons), or the thing becomes so slow that it starts to irritate the PCs, then the judge is responsible for the sad work of closing up the current set of events so that the Players can move on to a new adventure.

There are other responsibilities, but these should give you a good idea. Now, I'm going to be back in 3-4 hours. I'll update this game (start the main thread, there will be a link here), and then I'm going to update my other adventures I'm running.


----------



## jtone (Apr 9, 2004)

*Cleric Spells*

Unless anyone has better suggestions, my cleric spells will be: 
0: Create Water, Detect Magic, Virtue
1: Comprehend Languages, Bless, Protection from Evil

Thanks for the ideas.  As you can tell I'm rather new at this.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 9, 2004)

If there is a different 0-level spell you want to use, my bard can cast read magic multiple times.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 9, 2004)

jtone said:
			
		

> Unless anyone has better suggestions, my cleric spells will be:
> 0: Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Read Magic
> 1: Cure Light Wounds, Protection from Evil




You can spontaneously cast Cure Minor and Cure Light Wounds so there
is no reason to memorize them.  Bless might be an alternative for level 1.

Lefferts


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 9, 2004)

I want to learn how ot make links just like you guys!


----------



## jtone (Apr 9, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> I want to learn how ot make links just like you guys!




The easiest is to click on the icon that looks like a globe with two chain links (directly under the "C" in Color when replying to a message).  This will ask you for the text you want to use to describe the link and then for the link itself.  This will insert the link into the message you're writing.

You can also type in links manually as described here.  You can find a FAQ (Freqently Asked Questions) regarding reading and posting messages here.  

Don't be afraid to ask questions.  From the response I've gotten to my dumb questions and mistakes, the people here are helpful and understanding, particularly when dealing with newbies.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 9, 2004)

The adventure thread will be located here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 9, 2004)

Thread is up, introduction and background are up, maps are up... I'm quite happy.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 9, 2004)

I went to thread and found that Jairik is not on the list at the top of the page, I hope this is a mistake and your not trying to tell me something.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 9, 2004)

It's a mistake. I'll have to double check though, to make sure that the list is right. Anyone else can tell me if there are mistakes.


----------



## jtone (Apr 9, 2004)

*Group Startup*

Do we know each other starting off or are we meeting each other for the first time in the bar?


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 9, 2004)

Where did Kangaxx (Nielan Tal) come from?  I can't seem to
find him on this thread.

Lefferts


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't see an approval yet in the Official Character Thread thread, so I assume I'm to hold off posting until I do?


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 9, 2004)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> I don't see an approval yet in the Official Character Thread thread, so I assume I'm to hold off posting until I do?




Did you email Nimisgod?  I posted mine early in the day, but didn't
get to email him until later.  Once I emailed him, he got back real
quick.

Lefferts


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 9, 2004)

> Do we know each other starting off or are we meeting each other for the first time in the bar?




Surprise me? It's entirely up to you as individuals why your in the bar, I only require that you all be there at this time so we have an opportunity to form some form of party.



> Where did Kangaxx (Nielan Tal) come from? I can't seem to
> find him on this thread.



Thanks, I'll omit him.


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 9, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Did you email Nimisgod? I posted mine early in the day, but didn't get to email him until later. Once I emailed him, he got back real
> quick.
> 
> Lefferts



I did late yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks like Vanadan hasn't been approved yet either.

Lefferts


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 10, 2004)

I say join in.  I don't think he will reject your characters outright.  At the most he will ask you to tweak them slightly.  You guys need to get into this pub before Jairik gets too drunk to fight.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 10, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> It's a mistake. I'll have to double check though, to make sure that the list is right. Anyone else can tell me if there are mistakes.



Sure, the name for my character is now Vanadan the Fallen Leaf. See the new background too.



> Looks like Vanadan hasn't been approved yet either.



As long as it's still there. I have made some changes though.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 12, 2004)

I am all for starting a fight in this bar, but let's find a little more info first, and fight the thugs across the table rather than each other.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 12, 2004)

Every succesful adventure or campaign starts with a bar fight.   

Obviously, Vanadan will be in the background.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 18, 2004)

My computer illiteracy is showing again, I can not figure out how to work the EN world dice roller.  Any hints would be welcome.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 18, 2004)

{Dice=x}y{/Dice}

Replace all {} with [].

X = number of Dice (max 3)
Y = Dice Faces (max 30)

Note that you cannot call dice more than one time per post.

{Dice=3}30{/Dice}
[dice]


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 18, 2004)

I've send two mails to nimisgod and still my character hasn't been approved.

How could I make him notice my mails?


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 18, 2004)

trying again,
[Dice=2]10[/Dice]

I entered it just as you see it above, and I get no results.


----------



## OldCrowe (Apr 18, 2004)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> trying again,
> 
> [dice]
> 
> I entered it just as you see it above, and I get no results.




Trying it as well [dice]

Seems to work, do you have any unusual display settings?


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 19, 2004)

I notice that in my posting rules at the bottom of the page, it says my HTML code is off.  Does that have anything to do with it and if so how do you change it.

[dice=1]20[dice]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 19, 2004)

HTML is off for the whole forum. You could try asking in meta. Are you sure your not putting this inside of 
	
	



```
brackets? Don't do that if you are...

[dice]

Also, if Nimisgod hasn't approved your characters, he has sent me a message that he is currently busy and it may be a bit.
```


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 19, 2004)

testing to see if I can get die roller to work:

[dice]


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 21, 2004)

This may sound funny, but could my using AOL cause this not to work.  I know some downloads and other things have a hard time with AOL.  I'm just throwing anything I can think of out there.  If I can't figure this out, can I just put in brackets in my post when I want to make a check, and have creamsteak roll it.  That might add some mystery to the results I get.


----------



## Jolmo (Apr 21, 2004)

Do you use quick reply or regular repy?

testing quick reply here:
[dice]

edit: no, it worked with that as well... strange.
You're not editing the posts to add the dice, but add it directly right?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 21, 2004)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> This may sound funny, but could my using AOL cause this not to work.  I know some downloads and other things have a hard time with AOL.  I'm just throwing anything I can think of out there.  If I can't figure this out, can I just put in brackets in my post when I want to make a check, and have creamsteak roll it.  That might add some mystery to the results I get.



 I'll roll all uncalled dice, and any time that there will be piles-o-dice to roll (combats mostly). It's not a requisite to play, just a tool we have.


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 22, 2004)

I am using the normal reply, and am entering it exactly as it appears in post #114.  It just isn't doing the roll.  I can live with creamsteak rolling the dice, as I said earlier, it will add a little mystery.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2004)

The only things I can think of are possibly settings in your User CP. Also, you cannot add a dice-roll in an edit. Other than that, I'm pretty much unable to help.


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 22, 2004)

I forgot an important part from my character, but since it's not yet approved, I don't think it doesnt' matter that I changed it.   

Vanadan is now a necromancer. Prohibited school is Illusion.

Also, I wanted to ask you Creamsteak, is it useful to plan your characters levelups beforehand because I thought I would be building Vanadan towards either True Necromancer or Pale Master. In the long run, Vanadan will be also a lich.

The reason why I'm asking is that I noticed that every character in LEW is under level 3. Is LEW just that new or is it just that slow?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2004)

LEW started in November, Play by Post is slow, and unless True Necromancer or Pale Master are Open Game Content (which I believe they are not), they cannot be allowed for characters.

LEW uses strictly "approved" open game content and the core rules, and so far we only use core as only two things have been approved so far (besides the pantheon).


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 23, 2004)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 24, 2004)

wolfheart said:
			
		

> "Put your coin away, Jagos. We can bunk together."






			
				ferrix said:
			
		

> "I shall take you up on that offer, it was Jairik, wasn't it?"




Did i just get ignored?


----------



## Quirhid (Apr 24, 2004)

I think LEW needs one more deity. Deity of necromancy and/or death. Like Vecna or Nerull from the PH or something between. Ofcourse Vanadan would be eager candidate when determing an undead deity!


----------



## wolfheart (Apr 24, 2004)

My bad, ferrix.  I kind of cruised through my post last night, my wife had others duties for me and I couldn't spend much time online.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2004)

When is this one going to get rolling again?


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 7, 2004)

I was wondering that myself. I don't feel like I can post anything more before others respond, what's keeping everyone else from posting?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry I missed your posts. I'm guessing that my User CP wasn't updating me on threads again.

I'm worried too. It seems like it's just the two or three remaining players. I knew there was this sort of risk starting with a new group of players, and when finals came up and I wasn't updating, I would be that some people lost interest.

So, if your around and just havn't been visiting... chime in... (also, the fact that email updates are disabled is rather painful for all the games I'm in).


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 8, 2004)

I've been mainly waiting to see what the others would do - I'm playing
Grog as more of a follower than a leader.

The only person I haven't seen post at least once since finals, is Wogar.

maybe people are waiting for a fight?


----------



## CCamfield (Jun 8, 2004)

If you are looking for an additional/new player, I'd be interested.  I am trying to get into a PbP game on rpg.net, but the person running it seems to be trying to start about 6 games at once and I don't think it looks too promising.

(edit:  just to include as much information as possible if I might be approved, I'd probably just withdraw from the other game and use my character idea from that game, which is a human battle sorcerer, thinking about taking some levels in human paragon _if_ those are acceptable.)


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 10, 2004)

CCamfield said:
			
		

> If you are looking for an additional/new player, I'd be interested.  I am trying to get into a PbP game on rpg.net, but the person running it seems to be trying to start about 6 games at once and I don't think it looks too promising.
> 
> (edit:  just to include as much information as possible if I might be approved, I'd probably just withdraw from the other game and use my character idea from that game, which is a human battle sorcerer, thinking about taking some levels in human paragon _if_ those are acceptable.)




The Enworld games are specific to only things from the SRD, thus battle sorcerer and human paragon are out.  If you look at the beginning of this thread there's a link to the specific character creation guidelines for the LEW (living enworld) characters.


----------



## CCamfield (Jun 10, 2004)

Ah... I think I must have made that post before I read the LEW guidelines.  Thanks!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 11, 2004)

If your intersted in trying, I could introduce your character as someone working for the mining company. Please read up on the adventure before you apply though, to make sure you can work that in with your concept.


----------



## CCamfield (Jun 11, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> If your intersted in trying, I could introduce your character as someone working for the mining company. Please read up on the adventure before you apply though, to make sure you can work that in with your concept.




Hey, thanks Creamsteak! 

I haven't read the entire IC thread although I was aware the adventurers had headed to a mine.  I will have to think of something other than the concepts I've had in mind and focus on someone who might be employed by the mining company.

Also I'll have to get it straight in my head, who is still in the group and thus whether there are roles that need to be filled more than others.  Grog is there, so there's someone to bash in heads...


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 11, 2004)

CCamfield said:
			
		

> Also I'll have to get it straight in my head, who is still in the group and thus whether there are roles that need to be filled more than others.  Grog is there, so there's someone to bash in heads...




Well, as Lefferts mentioned the only one who hasn't really posted in some time is OldCrowe (Wogar). If we don't count him there are one each of Bard, Cleric, Fighter, Ranger and Rogue as well as two Wizards.

Most necessary roles are covered so just make what you feel like. Welcome to the game if you decide to join


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 11, 2004)

[judge]







			
				Quirhid said:
			
		

> Vanadan is now a necromancer. Prohibited school is Illusion.



 Quirhid, except for diviners, specialist wizards need to have two prohibited schools now (and divination cannot be prohibited).

 Sorry for the intrusion. [/judge]


----------



## CCamfield (Jun 11, 2004)

Creamsteak, guys, how does a LN or LG Halfling Rogue sound?  I'm thinking of a "private investigator" sort of character, and focussing solely on rogue, whereas Jagos seems to be headed for sorcery at some point in the future.

As an investigator type he'd be a natural for a guild employee or someone hired by the company to look into problems.

If he's a company employee does that mean he's automatically a member of the guild?  I guess he might be a member of the guild but may not like it, in fact he might be harbouring a secret desire to see if he can learn anything damaging about them.

Or I guess he could be with sort of "internal affairs" within the guild, but then I don't know if he'd be of a lawful alignment.

Alternatively, might he have been hired by a miner's family to find out why Dad hasn't come home in a while?  I'm expecting a Dex of 16+, and with maxed ranks in Hide, that does give a Hide skill of +11, which maybe would have been enough to sneak in on his own?


----------



## CCamfield (Jun 11, 2004)

Jolmo said:
			
		

> Well, as Lefferts mentioned the only one who hasn't really posted in some time is OldCrowe (Wogar). If we don't count him there are one each of Bard, Cleric, Fighter, Ranger and Rogue as well as two Wizards.




Hm, overall there aren't that many fighter types... but I really like the concept I've come up with.  

Too bad about Wogar - I was enjoying his posts.  "It's just like in the books!"   Maybe someone can give OldCrowe a poke?


----------



## CCamfield (Jun 12, 2004)

Well, anyhow, I've just posted my character.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1595086&postcount=115

Anyone know how I can send a copy of my character to the judge (for more prompt approval) when the "send an email" option has been disabled in the forums? 

Creamsteak, the most important thing is, I think - does the character seem appropriate, do you think you can fit him in?


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 12, 2004)

CCamfield said:
			
		

> Anyone know how I can send a copy of my character to the judge (for more prompt approval) when the "send an email" option has been disabled in the forums?



The email is hidden in some failed code in the first post: %nimisgod%@hotmail.com without the %'s.

edit: forgot to add: Please make sure to title emails with a LEW Tag line so that there is less chance that Nimisgod deletes it as spam.

For what it's worth, I think the character would fit in perfectly.


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 12, 2004)

My character hasn't been approved yet! Hope Creamsteak has checked him. I guess my FOURTH post to nimisgod didn't caught his eye.


----------



## CCamfield (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks, guys!

This should be fun.  And interesting.  

I'm going back to the character post and attaching a HeroMachine portrait of Marl.  Couldn't find a bandolier of darts though, so I had to put one of with knives.


----------



## Lefferts (Jun 12, 2004)

Quirhid said:
			
		

> My character hasn't been approved yet! Hope Creamsteak has checked him. I guess my FOURTH post to nimisgod didn't caught his eye.




Check the post by Knight Otu further up the thread - he says you
need another prohibited school.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 14, 2004)

CCamfield, welcome aboard. I know your character probably hasn't seen approval yet, but I've made a post just for you in the thread. Currently your character is seperate from the party. I'll be using spoiler tags on your text for now, so you will need to highlight to read.


----------



## CCamfield (Jun 14, 2004)

Cooool, thanks Creamsteak.  I'll check it out, and I'll put spoiler tags on my replies I guess.


----------



## CCamfield (Jun 14, 2004)

Aaaaand... Marl Oconna has been approved. 

Bonus points (not that I can hand out any points) for the hardboiled detective pun in his name.


----------



## Quirhid (Jun 15, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Check the post by Knight Otu further up the thread - he says you
> need another prohibited school.




Oh, I seem to have missed that. Thanks Lefferts, I'll look into it!


----------



## CCamfield (Jun 15, 2004)

Just testing the die roller... and wondering why no one has posted since me and Quirhid did... 

[dice]


----------



## CCamfield (Jun 16, 2004)

Hmm... I'm not keen on Marl exploring the mines entirely on his own.  But he'll press onwards... Creamsteak, were you expecting him to react differently?  Start a confrontation that the others would hear?

Speaking of hearing, I hope *someone* in the party will succeed at that last Listen check...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 17, 2004)

Um... can't really tell you what I expected out of you until well after we're out of that corner. Sorry about that, but it's for the game.


----------



## CCamfield (Jun 17, 2004)

Fair enough, I suppose.


----------



## CCamfield (Jun 19, 2004)

What's the etiquette with regards to who rolls dice?  I think till now I've been letting the DM roll dice (in the background, if need be) for stealth stuff, and I see that Jolmo (aka Jagos) is doing the same.  But recently the rest of the group was asked to make their own Listen checks.  

Darnit, I've forgotten how to use the die roller again anyhow.


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 19, 2004)

This is what has been said on rolling dice:


			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> If your going to make a diplomacy or move silently check, you include the out of character notes in your post for me to follow. I roll the dice, and tell you the results through the game. In combat, I will roll up initiative for everyone, everyone will post their actions, and then I will execute those actions and return the results.
> 
> I will roll dice when you don't call for them for things like spot, move silently, listen, diplomacy, bluff, sense motive, and spellcraft. There are other instances where I will do that.





			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Some methods for dice rolling are the "DM rolls all the dice" which I will use unless you call the dice using the Enworld dice roller. In other words, if you want to make a skill check, diplomacy roll, caster level check, or any other dice roll that only requires your own rolling, you can use this code. Note that the maximum is 3 dice per roll. The dice roller works like this:
> 
> {Dice=3}20{/Dice}
> 
> Replace {} with [].





			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'll roll all uncalled dice, and any time that there will be piles-o-dice to roll (combats mostly). It's not a requisite to play, just a tool we have.


----------



## CCamfield (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks, Jolmo, that was a great review.


----------



## Jolmo (Jun 30, 2004)

I'll be away, travelling, for about ten days starting on monday. I'll try to get a post in if I can get some internet access, but I'm not sure if I can. I hope this won't be too big a problem, and please NPC Jagos if I take too long to post.


----------



## CCamfield (Jul 8, 2004)

So... what's going on with the game?


----------



## CCamfield (Jul 12, 2004)

Well, I know this is really crappy timing, but I'm leaving for Japan tomorrow.  AND I discovered only on Friday that my Internet connection in my room is not set up yet.  But my roommate should have a connection and maybe I can plug my laptop into that, or perhaps I will be able to find a cybercafe.

Creamsteak, maybe you can run Marl as an NPC if you don't hear from me for a couple of days?  I _will_ be back...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 12, 2004)

I'll do so for a bit.

I'm closing this thread now. You should post your OOC questions and such in the game thread as this is a LEW concern now that this has gone on for a bit.


----------

